# old toro 826 question



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

I saw a toro 826 with a tecumseh 8 hp engine, it is the older one with independant wheel clutch. i was almost sure that they came with a briggs 8hp from the factory, was there an option to have a tecumseh 8hp mounted on it from the factory, or was the original engine swaped?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My older 724 Toro has its original Tecumseh 7HP on it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

It Was Swapped Out At Some Point In Time.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

My 80's 826 has a Briggs, Never been swapped nor ever been back 2 dealer.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

My 20 Y/O 824XL bought came with the 8 hp tecumseh.


----------

